# Nerve AM 7.0 2008 - Knarzen/Knacken vom Hinterbau



## AndyStolze (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

also ich habe mein Bike nun seit Mitte April.
Zuerst hatte ich Probleme mit einem lauten Knacken aus der Sattel-Gegend. Deswegen habe ich den Tipp befolgt, dass ich die Sattelstütze rausnehm und fette... das Knacken ist damit weggegangen. [nicht direkt on-topic: Allerdings rutscht jetzt die Sattelsütze während der Fahrt ganz langsam rein. Wahrscheinlich die Sattelklemme fester einstellen?]

Aber schon bald nach der ersten Ausfahrt fing der Hinterbau an Geräusche zu machen.

Diese treten auf, wenn viel Kraft durch die Kette übertragen wird, z.B. beim Bergauffahren (und damit im niedrigen Gang). Ich weiss nicht woher es kommt und was man dagegen machen kann.

Ich werde auch mal Canyon fragen, aber vielleicht wisst ihr ja auch was!

Anbei zwei Videos wo man das Knacken hören kann, hoffentlich gut genug.

http://rapidshare.com/files/114680567/Knarzen-Knacken-Fahrt.avi.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/114681446/Knarzen-Knacken-Stand.avi.html


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

mal das Tretlager überprüft?

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndyStolze (13. Mai 2008)

Servus,

naja, überprüft. Was meinst du genau?
Also ein seitliches Spiel kann ich nicht feststellen. Auch sonst macht die ganze Sache einen festen Eindruck.

Ich könnte halt höchsten auseinander bauen, neu fetten und wieder rein. Ich hab allerdings keinen Drehmomentschlüssel, also müsste ich die Schrauben dann Pi * Daumen anziehen.

Oder was meinst du mit Prüfen?

Danke, Andy


----------



## tiffybenton (13. Mai 2008)

bei meinem nerve es 2007 war nur die äußere tretlagerschale locker (heißt das so?)
- mit einem (geliehenen) schlüssel festgezogen(nach gefühl, nicht festgeknallz): knacken weg.


----------



## mstaab_canyon (14. Mai 2008)

Ist der Hinterradschnellspanner fest genug? Immer wieder gerne als Ursache für Knacken genommen, aber schnell übersehen 

VG,

Michael


----------



## Tobi29NRW (14. Mai 2008)

Vergleichbar mit meinem Problem?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=335748

*Meinung von Herrn Staab dazu würde mich auch interessieren.*


----------



## AndyStolze (16. Mai 2008)

Also ich habe gerade eben nochmal das Tretlager neu gefettet.
Und das knacken ist immer noch da! 
Und das Hinterrad ist meiner Meinung nach auch richtig festgespannt!
[Ist es eigentlich normal, dass die Schwinge sich mit bloßem Auge erkenntbar richtig zusammendrückt? Liegt hier das Problem?] Vorallem das Gelenk bei der Bremse macht eine deutliche Bewegung (in Richtung parallel zur Radachse)]

Ich weiss echt nicht, was es sein soll. Rahmen? Irgendein Lager der Schwinge?

Ich denke mal, dass ich es zurückschicken muss. Aber leider hat Canyon noch nicht auf meine Mail geantwortet.

Wisst ihr wie lange so etwas dauert?

Ansonsten wäre ich dankebar für weitere Tipps!


Schönes Wochenende,
Andy


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Mai 2008)

Überprüf mal alle Schraubenverbindungen am Hinterbau, vor allem die am Dämpfer selbst. Die wurden bei meinem xc gerne locker. 
Ansonsten haben bei mir auch die Züge in den Zuganschlägen für mächtigen Lärm gesorgt, immer wenn sie sich bewegten (also immer wenn der Hinterbau sich bewegte).
Das sich der Hinterbau etwas zusammenzieht wenn du den Schnellspanner zumachst, ist normal.


----------



## Moonshaker (17. Mai 2008)

Bei meiner Frau knartzt nicht die Sattelstange sondern der Sattel an ihrem AM  5 vielleicht beim AM 7 gleich.

mfg steffen


----------



## vitello (17. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hab mich grad eben hier angemeldet da ich über Google auf dieses Problem aufmerksam wurde.
Habe aktuell das gleiche Problem an meinem Spectral das ich erst seit Februar 2008 besitze und grad mal 2000km bei gut 35000Hm absolviert hat (nunja, war aber teilweise sehr üble Wetterbedingungen dabei, sprich es ging durch Schlamm und Schnee). 
Nach langer Suche (hatte eigentlich Kurbel oder Dämpfer im Visier) hab ich den Fehler gefunden. Bei mir ist das Schwingen/Ketenstreben-Lager im Tretlagergehäuse hinüber. Hab leider keine Bilder gemacht. Das sind zwei einzelne Lager. Aber keine Kugellager sondern die sehen aus wie Kugelköpfe. Bei mir war das kettenseitige Lager hinüber so dass die Schwinge einseitig sehr viel Spiel hatte (knapp 2mm) und dabei auch noch das hintere Lagerauge beschädigt hat ...und von dort hats dann auch geknarzt. Nun, ich hatte am Mittwoch bei Canyon angerufen (ohne Wartezeit) und man versprach mir am Folgetag ein paar Lager zuzusenden. Gestern war noch nix im Briefkasten aber hoffentlich heute.
Warum sowas passieren kann ist mir rätselhaft ...mir kommts vor als ob die Lager trocken verbaut wurden und somit den frühzeitigen Tod gestorben sind. Nun, wenn ich so schnell Ersatz bekomme ists nicht ganz so tragisch (ich hoffe innständig dass da heute was im Briefkasten wartet). Beim Einbau werd ich dann ein paar Bilder knipsen damit jeder weis was ich meine.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mario911 (17. Mai 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

also genau das Problem hatte ich bei meinem 2007er Nerve ES 9.0, meiner Meinung kommt das vom Tretlager und es hilft nur eins:
Kurbel und Tretlager ausbauen, Gewinde vom Dreck säuber und dann die Gewinde der Lagerschalen mit Kupferpaste komplett einschmieren und wieder zusammenbauen, auch die Verzahnung und restlichen Schraubverbindungen hab ich mit Kupferpaste eingeschmiert.
Ich denke, das Knacken und Knarzen kommt daher, dass eine Mikrobewegung des Tretlagers immer noch möglich ist (es gibt eben nichts unendlich steifes), die Kupferpaste wirkt aber als Dämpfung bzw. Schmierung, d.h. die Metallflächen können aneinander gleiten und verursachen damit keine knarzenden Geräusche. Durch die großvolumigen Rahmen wird das Knarzen verstärkt, da diese wie Resonanzkörper wirken.
Hatte dieses Problem auch schon bei Freunden und anderen Rädern und damit konnt ich es jedesmal beheben.
Wer noch mehr Angaben braucht, kann sich gerne bei mir melden...

Viele Grüße!
Mario

PS: Kupferpaste gibt es zb bei Amazon, im Baumarkt hab ich sie noch nicht gefunden, eher mal bei Autozubehörläden nachfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitello (17. Mai 2008)

Mit Kupferpaste wär ich vorsichtig ...das gibt "hübsche" Spannungsreihen und irgendwann mal Rost und dann richtig gut fest sitzende Schrauben  

Kurzes Update zu meinem Spectral-Problem ...wie (fast schon erwartet) war auch heute kein Lager im Briefkasten (ich hasse Zusagen die dann doch nicht eingehalten werden)
Hab nun askubal.de die passenden Gelenklager GE 8-UK gefunden und bestellt. Ich vermute aber fast dass die Lagerbauart nur beim Spectral verwendet wird ...somit dürfte mein Problem nicht wirklich mit dem Nerve-Problem "kombatibel" sein.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## AndyStolze (17. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Also wegen dem Knarzen im Hinterbau habe ich keine Ahnung mehr. Ich denke mal das sprengt den Rahmen, was ich selber machen kann.
Und da das Rad ja gerade mal einen Monat alt ist, sollte es ja ganz klar ein 'Garantie'fall sein.

Das mit der Sattelstütze nervt mich auch ein bisschen.
Habe sie jetzt nochmal rausgenommen und das Fett wieder abgewischt, also war nur noch Fett im Rohr.
Der Sattel rutscht immer noch während des Fahrt langsam aber sicher rein,... und entweder bin ich paranoid, oder es fängt das knacken wieder an.


Also muss ich wohl in den sauren Apfel beissen und das Bike einschicken. In der Hoffnung, dass Canyon die Probleme weg bekommt!

Ich hoffe die Werkstatt meldet sich nächste Woche, ne eMail habe ich ja bereits diese Woche geschickt.


----------



## vitello (17. Mai 2008)

Hi!

Ich wünsch dir viel Glück bei der Lösung deiner Probleme! Die Canyon-Bikes sind zwar fast ausnahmslos absolute Spitzenklasse in Relation zum Preis, bei Problemen ists aber wirklich ne dumme Sache alles schriftlich/fernmündlich/postal abklären zu müssen. Schade dass es kein Canyon-Händlernetz gibt ...das wär mir fast schon einen Aufpreis wert.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## kitestar (18. Mai 2008)

Hatte das gleiche Problem, bei mir war der obere  Bolzen der den Dämpfer mit der Wippe verbindet eingelaufen, weil ohne Fett montiert. Bolzen raus, einfetten. Fertig!

Gruzz


----------



## AndyStolze (18. Mai 2008)

Was heisst eingelaufen?

Ich weiss nicht, aber sollte es dann nicht immer knacken? Z.B. wenn ich nen Trail runterbretter?

Das Problem ist nur, wenn ich stark in die Pedale trete (eben am Berg).
Außerdem ist es egal ob mit oder ohne PedalPro (Lockout vom Dämpfer).


----------



## kitestar (18. Mai 2008)

Schraube einfach mal den Bolzen heraus, du brauchst nur zwei Inbus Schlüssel und sehe nach.
Man kann da nix kaputt machen.
Eingelaufen heißt, der Bolzen hat ein paar riefen.

Gruzz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndyStolze (19. Mai 2008)

So, habe ich jetzt gemacht.
Allerdings war da schon ein wenig Schmiere drauf.

Und leider habe ich das Gefühl, dass auch das nicht der Fehler war. Ich hab mich schnell in der Wohnung draufgesetzt und mit angezogener Bremse mal ein auf die Pedale Druck gegeben. Knackt!

Morgen kommt aber der Test in feier Wildbahn!

Canyon hat sich ja leider noch immer nicht gemeldet!


Noch eine Frage wegen meinem Sattelproblem: Wie fest ist euer Schnellspanner bei der Sattelstütze zu?
 Also ich muss da schon ziemlich drücken... heisst es normalerweise nicht, dass man so einen Schnellspanner mit 2 Fingern (im Sinne nicht mit der ganzen Hand Kraft ausüben) aufbekommen sollte?

Vielen Dank,
Andy


----------



## Peter K (20. Mai 2008)

AndyStolze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich habe mein Bike nun seit Mitte April.
> Zuerst hatte ich Probleme mit einem lauten Knacken aus der Sattel-Gegend. Deswegen habe ich den Tipp befolgt, dass ich die Sattelstütze rausnehm und fette... das Knacken ist damit weggegangen. [nicht direkt on-topic: Allerdings rutscht jetzt die Sattelsütze während der Fahrt ganz langsam rein. Wahrscheinlich die Sattelklemme fester einstellen?]
> ...




Hallo,

dieses Knacken ist bei meinem Nerve ES auch nach kurzer Nutzung (ca.150 km) aufgetreten. Es war auch die Sattelstütze die dieses Geräusch verursacht hat. Nach genauer Begutachtung stellte ich fest, dass das Sattelrohr meines Erachtens im Innendurchmesser viel zu groß ausgerieben ist. Wenn ich den Sattelspanner geöffnet habe, ist der Sattel nach unten gerauscht. Die Sattelstütze hat richtig Spiel bei geöffneter Klemmschelle. Das ist Murks ! Das Rad habe ich vergangene Woche zu Canyon zurückgeschickt, auch aus dem Grund, weil der Steuersatz nicht sauber eingepresst war. Mal sehen, was da jetzt passiert.


----------



## vitello (20. Mai 2008)

AndyStolze schrieb:


> [Ist es eigentlich normal, dass die Schwinge sich mit bloßem Auge erkenntbar richtig zusammendrückt? Liegt hier das Problem?] Vorallem das Gelenk bei der Bremse macht eine deutliche Bewegung (in Richtung parallel zur Radachse)]
> Andy



Du hattest den Fehler doch schon gefunden ...hier solltest du (oder Canyon) ansetzen. Genau da kam auch bei mir das knarzen her. Zusätzlich zum eingelaufenen Schwingenlager im Kurbelgehäuse war eines der Schwingenlager im Hinterbau (ja, auch genau das nähe hinterem Schaltwerk) festgegangen und die Achsenbohrung der Kettenstrebe hat sich so ein stückerl aufgeweitet. Ergebnis war in etwa 1,5mm radiales Spiel was das Knarzen verursacht hat. Das Lager war richtig eingrostet! Wohlgemerkt besitze ich mein Spectral auch erst seit Februar ...habs halt schon intensiv bewegt. Ich denke schlichtweg dass die Fettpackung der Lager dringend einer Nachbehandlung brauchen, sprich wenn ichs vorher gewusst hätte hätt ich im Neuzustand erstmal alle Lager mit wasserfestem Fett nachbehandelt, denn wenn mal genug Fett drin ist kann kein Wasser reinkommen und somit hat Rost keine Chance.
Die Frage ist ob Canyon daran schuld ist, denn ich tippe mal dass die die Rahmen samt Hinterbau schon montiert beziehen ...evtl. schludert da ja jemand im fernen Osten -mujss halt alles schnell und möglichst billig gehen.

Nun gibts aber trotzdem erfreuliches zu berichten ...gestern bekam ich ne Canyon-Mail in der mir der Versand von zwei Positionen mitgeteilt wurde. Das lässt hoffen dass ich heute mein Rad wieder auf Vordermann bekomme.

Resümee ...wenn du jetzt nicht unbedingt auf dein Bike angewisen bist schicks zu Canyon -sollen die sich drum kümmern! Ich repariere selbst da ich es mir konditionell nicht leisten kann einfach mal ein paar Wochen aufs Rd zu verzichten. Mein Problem hatte ich vorübergehend professorisch gelöst, wird aber nun Zeit für die neuen Lager. Desswegen werd ich wohl noch ein Zweitbike anschaffen der entsprechendes Ersatzteillager anschaffen  . Trotz der Probleme wirds wohl aber wieder ein Canyon, denn das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis ist schlichtweg genial und deren Rahmengeometrien passen einfach! Hinterbauprobleme hatt ich auch bei meinem Vorgängerbike von Ghost. Ist halt heutzutage so dass an allen Punkten gewicht eingespart werden soll und die Dauerstabilität bleibt auf der Strecke. Ein bisschen Formel 1 fürs gemeine Volk eben  

Ein bisschen wehmutig muss ich an mein gutes altes FS4000 denken (hätt ichs nur nicht verkauft). Das hatte mich 6 Jahre treu und ohne einen einzigen Lagerschaden begleitet.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## AndyStolze (20. Mai 2008)

Jap, also wie vermutet ist das Knarzen nicht weg 

Allerdings bewegt sich nicht das Lager, sondern die ganze Strebe. Das könnte schon so stimmen.

Aber naja, das Rad kommt einfach zu Canyon und die sollen sich das Problem anschauen!

Bleibt nur die Frage, warum man nicht auf meine eMail antwortet


----------



## vitello (21. Mai 2008)

AndyStolze schrieb:


> Jap, also wie vermutet ist das Knarzen nicht weg
> Allerdings bewegt sich nicht das Lager, sondern die ganze Strebe. Das könnte schon so stimmen.
> Aber naja, das Rad kommt einfach zu Canyon und die sollen sich das Problem anschauen!
> Bleibt nur die Frage, warum man nicht auf meine eMail antwortet



nun, so richtig schlau werd ich aus deinem Geschriebenen nicht ...Canyon vielleicht auch nicht und vielleicht gibts desswegen auch keine antwort?! 
Warum rufst du nicht ganz einfach an? Ich bin letzte Woche auf Anhieb durchgekommen und hatte nen kompetenten Typen am Hörer.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## vitello (21. Mai 2008)

So, und der Fairness halber nochein Update. Schwingenhauptlager sind heute eingetroffen und ich hab se grad eingebaut *hurra*. Endlich wieder spielfreier Hinterbau ohne Knarzen  

In diesem Sinne eine Dankeschön an Canyon und insbesondere Herrn Stelzer.
War alles in allem eine schnelle und unproblematische (und für mich kostenlose) Lösung.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## AndyStolze (21. Mai 2008)

vitello schrieb:


> nun, so richtig schlau werd ich aus deinem Geschriebenen nicht ...Canyon vielleicht auch nicht und vielleicht gibts desswegen auch keine antwort?!
> Warum rufst du nicht ganz einfach an? Ich bin letzte Woche auf Anhieb durchgekommen und hatte nen kompetenten Typen am Hörer.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Ich habe auch letzte Woche angerufen und bin nicht durchgekommen.

Außerdem dachte ich, dass die Mail mit den Videos vielleicht mehr hilft.
Selbst wenn nicht, würde man doch ne eMail zurückbekommen, dass man am besten Anrufen sollte?

Vielleicht ist diese Woche aber spärlich besetzt, soweit ich weiss haben die ja auch den Donnerstag frei... mal schaun!


----------



## Peter K (26. Mai 2008)

AndyStolze schrieb:


> So, habe ich jetzt gemacht.
> Allerdings war da schon ein wenig Schmiere drauf.
> 
> Und leider habe ich das Gefühl, dass auch das nicht der Fehler war. Ich hab mich schnell in der Wohnung draufgesetzt und mit angezogener Bremse mal ein auf die Pedale Druck gegeben. Knackt!
> ...




In diesem Bereich wird m.E. im Rahmenbau immer mehr geschlampert. Ich hatte einmal ein Rad, da war das Sattelrohr passend zur Sattestütze ausgerieben und da musste die Sattelklemmschelle wirklich nur mit geringer Kraft (2 Fingern) geschlossen werden um die Stütze sicher zu klemmen. War übrigens ein Alurahmen aus italienischer Fertigung (nix ASIA) Bei meinem neuen Nerve ES-9 rauscht der Sattel trotz gefetteter Stütze beim Öffnen der Schelle nach unten. Die Knackgeräusche beim Fahren kamen auch von dem übermässigen Spiel. Und den neuen Rahmen am Simplon meiner Frau schicke ich diese Woche aus eben dem selben Problem zurück nach Österreich. Die Sattelklemmschelle musste mit roher Gewalt geschlossen werden um die Stütze ordentlich zu fixieren.


----------



## savenation (28. Mai 2008)

Peter K schrieb:


> In diesem Bereich wird m.E. im Rahmenbau immer mehr geschlampert. Ich hatte einmal ein Rad, da war das Sattelrohr passend zur Sattestütze ausgerieben und da musste die Sattelklemmschelle wirklich nur mit geringer Kraft (2 Fingern) geschlossen werden um die Stütze sicher zu klemmen.



Bin voll deiner Meinung.

Hatte letztes Wochenende ein defekt am Schaltkabel, habe Canyon ein Mail gemacht mit Foto wegen Ersatzteilen oder möglicher Reperatur, leider bis heute nichts gehört. Ist eigentlich schade, habe gedacht die machen das Geschäft hauptsächlich übers Internet... Auch Dell (Geschäftsmodell wie Canyon, jedoch Computer) hatte den Support vernachlässigt und musste darum massive Umsatzeinbussen in Kauf nehmen...

Bin nun zum lokalen Mech gegangen, er hat das geflickt und die hintere Scheibenbremse so gut wies noch möglich war (wurde bereits mit einem recht starken Schlag von Canyon geliefert) ausgerichtet.

Bike (AM 9) ist ansonsten recht geil auf Trails, wie es sich sonst von der Qualität her bewährt, wird sich in den nächsten Monaten zeigen...


----------



## Peter K (29. Mai 2008)

savenation schrieb:


> Bin voll deiner Meinung.
> 
> Hatte letztes Wochenende ein defekt am Schaltkabel, habe Canyon ein Mail gemacht mit Foto wegen Ersatzteilen oder möglicher Reperatur, leider bis heute nichts gehört. Ist eigentlich schade, habe gedacht die machen das Geschäft hauptsächlich übers Internet... Auch Dell (Geschäftsmodell wie Canyon, jedoch Computer) hatte den Support vernachlässigt und musste darum massive Umsatzeinbussen in Kauf nehmen...
> 
> ...




Zur Kommunikation kann ich bis jetzt keine schlechten Dinge sagen. Bei Canyon wird im Moment wohl die "Bude" voll sein. Dadurch kann der Support schon mal ins Stocken kommen. Ich hatte mein Rad Freitag vor knapp 2 Wochen zu Canyon geschickt. Einige Telefonate mit einem kompetenten Mitarbeiter geführt und heute dann eine Mail, dass das Rad unterwegs ist. Mal sehen wie die Mängel am Rad abgearbeitet wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasLasso (30. Mai 2008)

Hi! Hab heute die dritte kurze Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen AM9.0 gemacht. Ähnliches Problem wie AndyStolze festgestellt. Rad hat keine 100km!

Bergauf unter Zug/Last klickt es immer, wenn die rechte Kurbel oben/ linke unten ist. Absolut in der Trittfrequenz. Klingt wie aus dem Lagerbereich. M.E. nicht im Hinterbau, da bei Belastung der Federungseinheiten im stehen/Rollen kein Geräusche.

Hinweis/Lösungsvorschlag ?? Wäre nett!

Hatte zuvor die Sattelstütze verstellt von 15° Neigung auf 8° und den Sattel in der Klemmung 1cm nach hinten versetzt.
Klicken ist im Sitzen unabhängig der Sattelstützen-Höheneinstellung da, also immer. Fahren im Stehen kein Klicken (bin noch nicht ganz sicher), da auch weniger Zug auf der Kette war.

Kann's Rad halt eben nicht mal kurz in Koblenz vorführen (300KM einfach)...


----------



## chaz (30. Mai 2008)

@ Lasso: Knall mal den Schnellspanner hinten richtig an!


----------



## Jrsd (30. Mai 2008)

@dasLasso
bei mir war das auch so. Ich habe mal Dynamic Montagepaste auf der Sattelstütze probiert, und die Sattelklemme geschmiert (und sehr fest zu gemacht). Fazit: Kein Geräusch mehr zu hören. Der Sattelrohr ist bei mir ein bisschen zu groß von der Durchmesser her. Ich rate mal, dass es zu mehr Spiel führt, und darum tendiere das ganze zum knacken.

PS: wenn du die möglichkeit hast eine grössere Stütze zu probieren (z.B. 31.8 statt 31.6) und es passt, kannst du bei Canyon nach einen Kostenlose Tausch fragen (das hat mir die Werkstatt telefonisch bestätigt).


----------



## dasLasso (30. Mai 2008)

hi, besten dank euch für die schnellen tips!!  werde das gleich heute abend probieren! Hoffe es hilft (Paste, enger zu und Spanner)

ja, das sattelrohr ist zu gross, schätze spiel von >1mm. die stütze rast im nutzbaren bereich durch, unten und ganz oben dicker (??).

ich messe es aus bzw suche eine 36,8. dachte es gibt nur 36,6 und 35,9.. dann würde ich tauschen bei Canyon!


----------



## Peter K (31. Mai 2008)

So, mein Rad wurde gestern wieder angeliefert. Wird nachher montiert und dann getestet. Die Aussage des Servicemitarbeiters am Mittwoch am Telefon war: Sollte ich mit der Reparatur nicht zufrieden sein, könne ich das Rad zurücksenden. Soweit so gut. Jetzt hoffe ich einmal, dass alles passt.


----------



## dasLasso (1. Juni 2008)

@ chaz und JRSD: 
so, schnelle zwiescheninfo stand heute - Nerve AM 9.0 -Knacken

schnellspanner auf, sattelklemme auf, alles enger zugeknallt, probefahrt: knacken .. noch da!!!!!

alle gelenke mit WD40 behandelt, stütze gefettet (keine Mont.Paste zur Hand): dto
alle schrauben (zart) nachgezogen, teilweise mega locker ... : dto.  

sattelstuetze+sattel getauscht (anderer 36,6er): dto.

cola-dosen trick!!: name vom tipgeber  hier im Forum hab ich leider nicht parat- dose sauber zerschniiten auf Breite Ummantelung Stütze, Höhe ca. 6 cm. Mit Canyon Originalstütze/Sattel ind Rohr, fest zugezogen - KNACKEN weg!!!!!!

Zeitaufwand:>2 h, Nerven/Puls    ;Samstag keiner erreichbar bei Canyon  

werd jetzt innen/aussen genau messen auf 10tel mm dann neue Sattelstütze in Koblenz ordern

Euch besten Dank für die Tips+Hilfe!
An Canyon: kann echt nicht sein, derartige Abweichungen innen-aussenmaß! Auf dem Sattel/Schild sind diverse andere Kunden genannt. Könnt mir langsam vorstellen, warum ....   

Halt Euch auf dem Laufenden, wie sie reagiert haben!!
Schönen Sonnag


----------



## vattim (1. Juni 2008)

Moinsen, 

ich habe zwar keinen knarzenden Hinterbau (HT GC aus 2003), aber ein Knarzen im Sitzbereich. Passt hier jetzt vielleicht nicht so rein, aber ich frage trotzdem mal. Ich vermute, es ist der Sattel (100 Prozent sicher bin ich mir allerdings nicht). Habe die Sattelaufnahme / Stütze Schnellspanner gereinigt, neu gefettet etc. Keine Änderung.

Ich wollte nun Dynamic Montagepaste auf die Aufnahmen der Sattelstreben schmieren. Ist das empfehlenswert?  Habe eine Thomson Elite Stütze mit einem Spezialized Phenom SL Sattel. Ich bin der Meinung, dass dieses Knarzen auch erst seit dem Wechsel auf den Phenom SL aufgetreten ist; natürlich bin ich mir auch hier nicht 100 Prozent sicher. 

Anregungen sind sehr willkommen. 

Grüße


----------



## AndyStolze (1. Juni 2008)

Also ich bin mittlerweile gar nicht mehr begeistert...
Das Bike an sich ist zwar echt nicht schlecht, aber ich bekomm immer mehr Probleme. Man müsste ja echt mal nachschauen, ob das Bike an einem Montag gebaut wurde...

Außerdem hat Canyon noch immer nicht auf meine eMail geantwortet. Und Staabi habe ich deswegen auch eine PM geschrieben, in der Hoffnung wenigstens da bekomme ich eine Antwort. Selbst wenn da drin um Geduld gebeten worden wäre.

Also das Sattelknacken ist weg, dafür muss ich halt jetzt den Sattel wie blöd festklemmen, dass die Stütze net reinrutscht.

Der Hinterbau knackt nach wie vor. Und es liegt IMHO nicht am Sattel, weil das knarzen auch im Wiegetritt da ist.

Seit letzten Mittwoch macht der Foxdämpfer beim Luftablassen kein leises "Pfft" mehr, sondern das ist jez viel lauter und erinnert eher an ne dumpfe Quietschente! Keine Ahnung ob das normal ist! Nerven tut es...

Und viel krasser: Die Bremsen. Der Druckpunkt verändert sich einfach während der Fahrt. Bei der rechten (hinteren) Bremse einmal und links (vorne) schon sehr oft!
Heute besonders schlimm: Der Bremshebel ist quasi am Griff angestoßen bis sie mal gebremst hat. Normalerweise greift sie sauber wenn der Hebel ein bis eineinhalb fingerbreit Griff weg ist!
Und es kommt absolut willkürlich... heute natürlich unangenehm beim Trailbergab... wo man sich auf so eine Bremse doch verlassen können sollte -_-

Also ich versuche diese Woche nochmal Canyon zu erreichen.

Die sollen das Bike sich nochmal anschauen... ich finde es ja wirklich gut, aber so nervt es und ist unberechenbar!


----------



## vattim (2. Juni 2008)

AndyStolze schrieb:


> Also ich bin mittlerweile gar nicht mehr begeistert...
> Das Bike an sich ist zwar echt nicht schlecht, aber ich bekomm immer mehr Probleme. Man müsste ja echt mal nachschauen, ob das Bike an einem Montag gebaut wurde...
> 
> Außerdem hat Canyon noch immer nicht auf meine eMail geantwortet. Und Staabi habe ich deswegen auch eine PM geschrieben, in der Hoffnung wenigstens da bekomme ich eine Antwort. Selbst wenn da drin um Geduld gebeten worden wäre.
> ...





Hey, 

du kannst einem richtig leid tun. Kennt man sonst ja eher weniger von den "Canyons". Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass alles klappt.  

Dicke Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## savenation (2. Juni 2008)

hatte das gleiche problem mit dem knacken im hinterbau, habe gedacht, ok, die sattelstütze ordentlich fetten, dann ist dieses problem behoben... wie gesagt, habe auch festgestellt dass die sattelstütze irgendwie zu viel spiel und diverse kratzer hat, die immer am etwa gleichen ort beginnen (vom sattel runterlassen zum trail runter donnern). nur fetten hat leider nichts geholfen, hab dann mit einer feile das sattelrohr innen leicht behandelt, wo ich aufgrund der kratzer die unebenheit erwartet hatte, danach neu gefettet, und das knarzen war weg.


----------



## Mr. Teflon (2. Juli 2008)

AndyStolze schrieb:


> Heute besonders schlimm: Der Bremshebel ist quasi am Griff angestoßen bis sie mal gebremst hat. Normalerweise greift sie sauber wenn der Hebel ein bis eineinhalb fingerbreit Griff weg ist!
> Und es kommt absolut willkürlich... heute natürlich unangenehm beim Trailbergab... wo man sich auf so eine Bremse doch verlassen können sollte



Die Bremse würde ich gleich zum Hersteller schicken. Vorher mit dem Kontakt aufnehmen. Da ist bestimmt eine Dichtung im Bremshebel defekt. Dann kann die Hebel sporadisch durchziehen. Wenn man dann schnell reagiert, wieder los lässt und nochmal schneller zieht, dann sollte der Druckpunkt wieder da sein. Ich hatte das einmal an meiner Bremse. E-Mail > eingeschickt > der Bremshebel wurde getauscht > alles wieder bestens.
Vorrausgesetzt Du kannst selbst am Bike schrauben.
Ansonsten muß es zu Canyon.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## AndyStolze (2. Juli 2008)

Danke!

Mittlerweile war das Bike schon bei Canyon... sie haben wohl auf jeden Fall mal die Bremsen Entlüftet.

Ich konnte das Bike aber noch nicht Testen... Sportverbot vom Arzt bekommen,... und das an dem Tag, wo das Bike zurückkam... *grml*

Aber beim Probesitzen schien das Knacken weg...
In erster Linie haben sie wohl die Lager mal richtig geschmiert...

We'll see... ich hoffe am Samstag darf ich wieder!!


----------



## simdiem (6. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht ne blöde Frage, aber kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die Lager richtig schmiere??? und mit welchem Fett. Vielleicht hat jemand noch ein bild?
Vielen Dank euch allen!!
Gruß Simon


----------



## simdiem (7. Juli 2008)

Kann bitte einer mal die Frage beantworten???
Welches Fett?
Und wie schmieren?
Entsprechende Schraube aufschrauben, rausnehmen, und dann? Das Lager lässt sich doch sicher nicht ohne weiteres entnehmen, da es sicherlich eingepresst ist oder?


----------



## Mr. Teflon (8. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

Hinterbau zerlegen?

Einfach mal alles zerlegen soweit es geht. Nicht zu sparsam mit dem Fett sein und alles wieder zusammenbauen. Wenn die Lager nicht rausgehen sollten, dann lass sie erstmal drin. So gut es geht sauber machen, aber bitte ohne Fettlösemittel etc.. Nur mit sauberen Lappen alles ab- und auswischen.
Dann fettest Du alles neu ein und baust alles zusammen. Überschüssiges Fett abwischen. Fertig. Ist alles nicht schwer.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (8. Juli 2008)

Hey
danke für deine Antwort. okay werd ich dann so machen, wenn ich mein bike bekomme. Hast du noch einen Tipp wegen dem Fett für mich?

Gruß Simon


----------



## Mr. Teflon (8. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

wie wenn Du Dein Bike bekommst? Willst Du Dein neues Bike vorbeugend gleich neu schmieren?

Wegen dem Fett. Da ist normales Allzweckfett ausreichend.
Ich habe da so eine Fettpressenkartusche rumstehen. War mal fürs Auto/Moped gedacht.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## vitello (8. Juli 2008)

das vorsorgliche Schmieren ist keine schlechte Idee! Hab ich bei meinem Torque ES auch gemacht, denn die Kugellager haben halt nur ne Standardfettfüllung und ich geh nach dem Motto ...wo Fett ist kann kein Wasser hinkommen.
Einfach zerlegen (die Kugellager können in ihren KLagersitzen bleiben) die Staubschutzabdeckungen abnehmen, ordentliche Fettpackung ins Lager, Staubschutzdichtung wieder drauf und gut ist das.
Bei meinem Spectral hatt ich das leider nicht gemacht mit dem Ergebnis dass sich ein Lager gefressen hat ...hat aber exzessiven Einsatz hinter sich gebracht und wurde im Prinzip auch zu oft gewaschen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## simdiem (9. Juli 2008)

Danke euch beiden.

ja ich hoffe auf ein midseason modell. ein am 7 oder 8 solls werden. und ja ich will lieber vorsorglich gleich schmieren, als nach 150km mich mit knacken ärgern zu müssen ..

Lieben Gruß und danke.
Simon

ahja Anzugsdrehmomente der Schrauben, habt ihr die erfragt oder stehen die irgendwo oder macht ihr das Pi mal Daumen???


----------



## Maunzel (11. Juli 2008)

Die anzugsmomente stehen alle im Handbuch 

Ich hatte auch am anfang das problem mit dem Knacken aber das kam von der Sattelstütze aber wie oben schon berichtet wurde war dies dann auch wieder weg wenn man die stütze fettet und den schnellspanner einfach nen bischen nachzieht !


----------



## Peter K (11. Juli 2008)

AndyStolze schrieb:


> Also ich bin mittlerweile gar nicht mehr begeistert...
> Das Bike an sich ist zwar echt nicht schlecht, aber ich bekomm immer mehr Probleme. Man müsste ja echt mal nachschauen, ob das Bike an einem Montag gebaut wurde...
> 
> Außerdem hat Canyon noch immer nicht auf meine eMail geantwortet. Und Staabi habe ich deswegen auch eine PM geschrieben, in der Hoffnung wenigstens da bekomme ich eine Antwort. Selbst wenn da drin um Geduld gebeten worden wäre.
> ...



Sind das Formulabremsen ?


----------



## AndyStolze (11. Juli 2008)

Nein... am AM7.0 sind Avid Juicy verbaut!


----------



## Peter K (12. Juli 2008)

AndyStolze schrieb:


> Nein... am AM7.0 sind Avid Juicy verbaut!



Bei den Formulas gab es Probleme mit defekten Geberkolben, das hatte mich auch mal ereilt. Bei Avid ist mir davon nichts bekannt, da tippe ich auf Luft im System und würde zu allererst die Bremsanlage entlüften.


----------



## AndyStolze (12. Juli 2008)

Hat sich eh schon erledigt 

Das Bike war bei Canyon und (fast) alles ist wieder in Ordnung.

Die Sattelstütze rutsch noch rein... ich versuche es mal mit fester zudrehen... ansonsten werde ich mich wohl nochmal bei Canyon melden mssen wg. einer größeren ggf.!


----------



## githriz (14. Juli 2008)

Maunzel schrieb:


> Die anzugsmomente stehen alle im Handbuch



Die von den Gelenken am Hinterbau? Ich hab die nicht gefunden...
Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Tip geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldsauser (19. August 2008)

githriz schrieb:


> Die von den Gelenken am Hinterbau? Ich hab die nicht gefunden...
> Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Tip geben?



Würde mich auch mal interessieren. Kann mal bitte jemand antworten? Sonst muss ich schon wieder bei Canyon anrufen.


----------



## Mr. Teflon (19. August 2008)

Hallo,

ihr meint bestimmt die Tabellen hinten im Heft. Seite 74-77.
Maximal die Dämpferbefestigung am Unterohr vom Torque ist mit 8Nm angegeben.
Vom Hinterbau selbst keine Spur.

@ Peter:
Wenn Du den Bremshebel plötzlich voll durchziehen kannst und dann ein oder 2x schnell ziehst und Du wieder normal wie immer dosiert bremsen kannst, dann dürfte innen im Bremshebel eine Dichtung defekt sein. Hatte ich zum Bsp. plötzlich an meiner K24 hinten. Manchmal sporadisch hatte ich den Effekt im Urlaub. Ab den 2tenmal wußte ich damit umzugehen.   Direkten Kontakt zu Formula aufgenommen und unkomplizierten Austausch bekommen. Mußte aber die komplette Bremse einschicken. Ohne Scheiben. Dann bekam ich sie Montagefertig wieder.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## Waldsauser (19. August 2008)

So, gerade bei Canyon angerufen. (Meine Fresse geht mir die Mussik in der Warteschlange aufn Sack!) Alle Anzugsdrehmomente für die Hinterbaugelenke und Dämpferbefestigung sind 8 Nm. Außerdem könne man die Gelenke gelegentlich von außen mit Siliokonspray schmieren.

@ Mr. Teflon:
Ich hab auch nochmal wegen dem The-One-Klimper-Klirr-Problem nachgefragt, und die wissen auch noch nix besseres als das, was in meinem Lieblings-Thread *Formula "The One" vibriert bei ES 8.0 *bereits (heiss und überaus amüsant) disutiert wurde. Und ich bin extrem gespannt auf deinen Erfahrungsbericht mit diesem schweizer Scheiben-Dämpfer. Ich hab das Klirren auf ähnliche Weise einigermassen gebändigt, indem ich die Stege untereinander mit Kabelbindern verzurrt habe. Zusätzlich gibts bei mir aber noch ein Rubbel-Problem beim Abbremsen aus hohen Geschwindigkeiten. Bei Dir auch? Scheiben hatten leichten Schlag, hatte ich aber ganz gut gerichtet. Hab auch schonmal gehört die Scheiben könnten manchmal auf der Innenseite leicht gewellt sein (Fabrikationsfehler). Canyon hat mir dazu jedenfalls leichtes Abschleifen der Beläge und/oder Scheibe oder gleich den Austausch der Bremsscheiben als Garantiefall vorgeschlagen. Allerdings fällt mir auch gerade ein, dass wie bei Dir die Kolben unterschiedlich weit ausgefahren sind. Vielleicht liegts ja auch daran?! Jedenfalls fahr ich jetzt erst mal mit dem Dingen bis zur Erstinspektion, dann sollen die mal gucken.


----------



## Mr. Teflon (19. August 2008)

Hallo,

Offtopic

Ich hatte von Formula ohne das ich es wollte die Scheiben mit getauscht bekommen inkl. neuer Bremsbeläge/Federn. Sie haben sich eben Mühe gegeben und viel mit mir geschrieben und probiert. Bis ich dann die Bremse wegen eines echten Defekts einschicken mußte. Dabei wurden eben die Scheiben/Beläge mit getauscht. Sollten das klingeln beseitigen/mildern. War leider nicht der Fall.
Und ich hatte auf einmal vorn ein mächtiges rubbeln. Klang auch komsich. Daraufhin bekam ich nochmal neue Beläge. Das starke rubbeln war damit weg. Es rubbelt nur noch leicht kurz vorm Stillstand. Das ist für mich noch i.O. Scheinbar liegt es wirklich an den Scheiben. Denn vorher hatte ich mit rubbeln absolut kein Problem gehabt. War alles softig.

Mit den Silpads wird wohl eine längere Geschichte. Mittlerweile haben die mein Geld seit vorige Woche. Das heißt, ich hoffe das es angekommen ist. Mal sehen wann ich ein Päckchen bekomme. Ihr müßt Euch wie ich gedulden.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## SteffenL (20. August 2008)

Waldsauser schrieb:


> ...Außerdem könne man die Gelenke gelegentlich von außen mit Siliokonspray schmieren. ...



Ich frage mich welchen Zweck solche pauschalen Tipps wie dieser erfüllen sollen, denn die Problematik ist doch in Wirklichkeit viel komplexer und verlangt ein differenziertes Vorgehen. Die Ursachen von Knarzgeräuschen können sehr vielgestaltig sein. Dies ist darauf zurückzuführen, dass jedes Gelenk eine individuellen Aufbau besitzt. Manche sind so gut gedichtet, dass eine Behandlung von aussen keine Wirkung zeigt. 
Meines Erachtens nach wäre eine Handlungsanweisung mit schrittweisem Vorgehen für jeden Fahrradtyp sinnvoller. Aber solch ein systematisches Vorgehen lässt sich ja nicht über Telefon vermitteln. Dazu müsste man außerdem erst mal eine sinnvolle Vorgehensweise erarbeiten. 

Ich habe eine möglichst genaue Problembeschreibung via e-mail an canyon gesendet (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=352893). Dies hätte ich am Telefon in dieser Form nicht tun können. Habe aber keine Antwort bekommen...


----------



## Waldsauser (20. August 2008)

Auf Email-Anfragen an Canyon habe ich bis jetzt erst einmal Antwort bekommen. Wahrscheinlich weil ich da mal auf meine Bestellbestätigungs-Mail geantwortet habe.


----------



## Waldsauser (20. August 2008)

Seltsamerweise habe ich gerade eine Antwort auf meine letzten beiden Emails an Canyon bekommen. Allerdings bin ich jetzt über die Antwort bezüglich der Anzugsdrehmomente sehr verwundert.

Canyon schrieb:
Das von uns empfohlene Drehmoment beträgt für alle Schrauben des Hinterbaus *18 Nm* und für die Dämpferbefestigungsschrauben *12 Nm*. Bitte denken Sie daran, die Schrauben mit mittelfestem Loctite (243) zu sichern, wenn Sie sie lose waren oder Sie sie aufgeschraubt hatten. Eine Schmierung von außen ist nicht notwendig. Sie sollten aber regelmäßig nach dem Putzen etwas Sprühwachs auf die Lagerdichtungen sprühen, um sie Verschmutzung zu schützen.

gestern am Telefon sagte Canyon:
Alle Anzugsdrehmomente für die Hinterbaugelenke und Dämpferbefestigung sind *8 Nm*. Außerdem könne man die Gelenke gelegentlich von außen mit Siliokonspray schmieren.

Ich hab auch jedesmal angegeben, dass um das Canyon Nerve ES 9.0 2008 geht. Ich frage also nochmal zurück!


----------



## SteffenL (29. August 2008)

Waldsauser schrieb:


> Seltsamerweise habe ich gerade eine Antwort auf meine letzten beiden Emails an Canyon bekommen...
> Canyon schrieb:
> Das von uns empfohlene Drehmoment beträgt für alle Schrauben des Hinterbaus *18 Nm* und für die Dämpferbefestigungsschrauben *12 Nm*. Bitte denken Sie daran, die Schrauben mit mittelfestem Loctite (243) zu sichern, wenn Sie sie lose waren oder Sie sie aufgeschraubt hatten. Eine Schmierung von außen ist nicht notwendig. Sie sollten aber regelmäßig nach dem Putzen etwas Sprühwachs auf die Lagerdichtungen sprühen, um sie Verschmutzung zu schützen.
> gestern am Telefon sagte Canyon:
> Alle Anzugsdrehmomente für die Hinterbaugelenke und Dämpferbefestigung sind *8 Nm*. Außerdem könne man die Gelenke gelegentlich von außen mit Siliokonspray schmieren.



Ich habe ebenfalls zu dieser Zeit eine Antwort auf meine e-mail von Canyon bekommen. Offensichtlich liest ab und zu einer im Forum mit und beantwortet die e-mails dann doch noch. Bei mir wurden ähnliche Aussagen via e-mail und Telefon gemacht. Nur das der Servicemitarbeiter am Telefon nicht Silikon sondern Teflon empfahl. Ich nehme an diese Schmiermittel binden den Staub weniger als "normales" Öl.


----------



## Waldsauser (31. August 2008)

Canyon:
Das angegeben Drehmoment von 12 und 18 Nm sind die Maximalwerte. Sie können von Aussen Silikonspray anbringen was jedoch nicht unbedingt notwendig ist. Wenn die Verschraubungen geöffnet wurden sollte an das Gewinde mittelfestes Loctite (243) angebracht werden.

Waldsauser:
Muss leider nochmal nachfragen. Ist es jetzt so, dass 8 Nm eigentlich ausreichen, man aber halt bis maximal 12 bzw. 18 Nm anziehen kann *oder *sollte man immer bis zum Maximalwert anziehen?

Canyon:
So könnte man das darlegen.


Da ich es immer gern ganz genau wissen will, bin ich ja fast versucht nochmal nachzufragen ob sich das jetzt auf die Frage vorm oder nach dem "*oder*" bezieht, aber ich glaube das lass ich jetzt mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeTbike (29. September 2008)

mein neues XC 7.0 knarzt auch am Hinterbau/rad ohne Ende. Schnellspanner hab ich fest, es fängt aber trotzdem nach 5km wieder an wenn ich Druck auf die Pedale gebe. Ich kann doch den Schnellspanner nit so fest anziehen, daß ich ihn grad noch so zubekomme???
Außerdem knackt mein Dämpfer (RP23) wenn ich über ne Bodenwelle bzw. Wurzel o.ä. fahre. Hört sich an wie Spannungsknacker oder sowas, keine Ahnung...
Auf jeden Fall hab ich en bisschen die Faxen wenn ich´s wieder einpacken und zurückschicken muss


----------



## derwolf02 (17. August 2009)

Ich fahre ein 2009er Nerve AM 8 und hatte auch nach 600 km ein ekelhaftes Knacken bei jedem Tritt. Lange Zeit hatte ich die innenverlegten Züge im Verdacht, aber die sind unschuldig. Es war tatsächlich die obere Dämpferbefestigung.

Das Problem daran ist, dass man eine Stahlschraube verwendet, die beim neuen Bike ungeschmiert auf den Aluhülsen des Dämpfers läuft. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass ein bisschen Schmutz sofort zum Knarzen etc. führt.

Ich hab also vorsichtig die Schraube geöffnet und rausgeschraubt. Dann den Teil der Schraube, die kein Gewinde hat, mit Wälzlagerfett geschmiert und in die Mutter auf der anderen Seite mittelfesten Loctite rein. Wenn man nun die Schraube wieder montiert, hat man 
a) eine geschmierte Dämpferlagerung und 
b) eine gesicherte Schraube (Loctite).

Wahrscheinlich ist das bei der Erstmontage zuviel gefummel und man packt einfach Loctite auf das Schraubengewinde (nicht das Mutterngewinde), steckt die Schraube rein und knallt sie zu. Geht auch, aber das Dämpferlager läuft dann trocken.

Als Anzugsmoment hab ich 10 Nm genommen (hier im Foum steht was von empfohlen: 8, maximal 12 Nm -> 10 sind die Mitte.

Knacken ist weg, Wenn's wieder los geht, melde ich mich.


----------



## ropman (15. Dezember 2010)

Knocking on mein Canyon Spectral war diese Ursache :-(


----------



## klavierlack (14. September 2019)

Ich habe ein 2012er Nerve AM 8,0 und bei mir war es das unterste Lager links beim Tretalger und die Pedalgewinde.
Alles saubergemacht und gefettet. Seitdem ist Ruhe.
Ganz heisse Kandidaten sind auch immer die beiden Umlenkungen hinten mittig.


----------

